# Bathurst (nsw) Homebrew Competition 2009



## lagerman (26/6/09)

The 2009 Bathurst Homebrew Competition will be held at the Kelso Hotel here in Bathurst on Friday 11 and Saturday 12 September.
We are taking on the NSW Comp. this year as qualifiers to the National Comp. in Canberra. (Yes, I know us Bathurst Brewers are crazy) but that's what us homebrewers do.
We will still take entries from all over the "world", it will just be that the NSW entrants will be able to qualify for the Nationals.
We will be running it as a BJCP Comp. for the first time and will be doing the same classes as the 2009 National Comp. This means that it will be our first change in classes so any of you that have old classes and guidelines from previous Bathurst Comps. they will be no good to you for this year.
I will get more details up on here in the next few weeks as I am still organising sponsors (that reminds me, any of you out there who want to cough up some cash or goodies for the comp. then please let me know.)
We don't have a lot of time so if any one out there can help then we need you.
The Kelso Hotel has a motel attached and it will be first in best dressed for accommodation. They charge $65 and single or $85 a double per night. Their contact phone no is 02 6331 6675. Betwen us Bathurst Brewers we could take in a few so put your hands up early.
Now entry fee will be $7 and there are some restrictions as to entries in each class.
I will have "Entry Packs" available by mid July.
The other important thing is our Presentation Night on the Saturday night. This will cost $35 a head and will include a buffet meal and all beers (micro & homebrew), soft drink and local Bathurst wines on each table. You will need to get in early for this as it usually fills up quite well.
By the way lunch is supplied on both days of judging for all judges and helpers.
Now I haven't got all details as yet but if anyone wants to contact me you can get me by E-mail at [email protected] or my mobile on 0417 084 044
So come on all you homebrewers why not come to Bathurst for a great weekend of beers, great company and enter a few beers and you might even walk away with a prize.
Cheers
Brian Noyes (The Bigfella)


----------



## Armstrong (26/6/09)

And by far the best run comp in Australia!!


----------



## Stuster (26/6/09)

Great to see this up and running, Brian. I'll be there. (Must book some accommodation soon.) Always a very well run comp. Looking forward to seeing how it all works. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Josh (27/6/09)

Great stuff. Got a few beers to enter this year. Alas, I won't be in the country to check it out.


----------



## Barry (27/6/09)

I have judged at the comp for the last 8 years and can't wait to do so again this year. Great comp, great organisation and great people. If you have the chance you must get there and help out.


----------



## Korev (27/6/09)

I've put the dates in the diary always a great event now with added BJCP!

Cheers
Peter


----------



## Gulpa (27/6/09)

Well done Brian :beer: . Thanks for stepping up to the plate to host the NSW champs, much appreciated.

cheers
Andrew.


----------



## BOG (30/6/09)

That answers my questions as to the NSW comp. Thanks.

Can you please put the dates in the AHB calendar function.

I'll try to make it to the comp if the wife lets me. I was going to be in Cowra that weekend anyway.




BOG


----------



## dustydog (8/8/09)

Guys, this sounds great and I'd like to attend and maybe enter but if I brew in to kegs, what's the best way to bring an entry? I've occasionally brought a sample to work for some people. I've poured it straight out of the keg in to a Grolsh swing top bottle and that seems to work if they drink it that night but if I'm trekking up to Bathurst would it keep? 

Any ideas? advice?

Cheers


----------



## lagerman (8/8/09)

dustydog said:


> Guys, this sounds great and I'd like to attend and maybe enter but if I brew in to kegs, what's the best way to bring an entry? I've occasionally brought a sample to work for some people. I've poured it straight out of the keg in to a Grolsh swing top bottle and that seems to work if they drink it that night but if I'm trekking up to Bathurst would it keep?
> 
> Any ideas? advice?
> 
> Cheers



You will need to get entries to Bathurst by Saturday 5th Sept as we have to let them settle in the cool room for a few days before judging and also get thru the paperwork before the judging.

From experience as a kegger I have found that beers decanted from a keg in to any type of bottle will go flat within a couple of days. I have decanted beers before and waited until they come to room temperature and put about 2 teaspoons of suger in the bottle (750Mil PET) and store warm for a few days and then they seem to be OK by judging. I would only put them in a PET bottle as they could gas up too much and explode in glass. Just a suggestion and no assurance that they would be OK.
If you are going to enter comps. I would bottle a few when you are kegging and save them for comps.
Cheers
The Bigfella


----------



## gibbocore (8/8/09)

Mate, get some PET bottles and a carb cap from ross, i decant from my kegs at a very low pressure into the bottle, put the carb cap on, squeeze the bottle and push in the pin until froth starts coming out, hook it up to gas, at 200kpa, couple of shakes, put it in the freezer for 5 minutes, untill settled, replace the carb cap with a pet cap and refridgerate. Have a play around with what works for you, carbonation wise.


----------



## Finite (24/8/09)

Hey guys, im interested in putting in a few entries for this years comp. Can anyone point me to where I can find more info or perhaps a registration form?


----------



## DJR (25/8/09)

I'm not sure why there is 2 topics but you can grab a rego form in the other topic

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=35039


----------



## lagerman (25/8/09)

DJR said:


> I'm not sure why there is 2 topics but you can grab a rego form in the other topic
> 
> http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=35039



That was my fault. Not enough experience in using the forum.

Also a reminder that the comp. closes on Sat 5th Sept here in Bathurst so anyone sending entries by Australia Post or Courier then please make sure they are here by the 5th Sept.

The Entry Packs are available on the other post but if anyone needs one E-Mailed then please let me know ASAP.

Cheers
The Bigfella


----------



## BOG (23/5/10)

Will Bathurst be the NSW qualifer for the nationals this year?

BOG


----------



## lagerman (24/5/10)

BOG said:


> Will Bathurst be the NSW qualifer for the nationals this year?
> 
> BOG



I have just put a post up that we are not running the Bathurst Comp. at all this year.
The Bigfella


----------



## BOG (25/5/10)

Ok, just read that post.

Looks like NSW will not be able to compete in the nationals this year as your comp was the only one for NSW willing to step up last year.

Other groups seem to run specific style competitions , not the broad styles able to meet the National requirements.

maybe next year.



Thanks


BOG


----------



## Weizguy (25/5/10)

Sorry to hear about the Bathurst comp. It has a big following.
For anyone who wants to run the NSW comp, I can bring a small busload of judges.

Les (HUB club acting president)

P.S. Bog, ur a sh!t-stirrer


----------

